# Heat Pressing on Caps



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

First I want to apologize if this is in the wrong spot. 
I have a cheap Ebay cap press and yesterday I decided to try it out. The thing turns on and I set the pressure, temperature, and time correctly. After I did that and let it heat up I put the cap in the press as shown. However success was not in the cards. I had issues with the plastisol HT bonding to the hats no matter what I did re-adjusted. My question is does it matter what the hat is made out of? I know on the same transfers I can use them on 50/50 blend and 100% cotton but not for anything else. And these 5 panel hats are lik 85% Poly and 10% cotton. Could that be my issue?


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

How about cutting up a cap, placing it in your t-shirt press and see if they press on the cap material with the other press. This should tell you if it's something with the cap material or the e-bay cap press. No I don't press caps but this will point you towards the problem.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That could definitely be the issue if the transfer is not suitable for synthetic fabrics.


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

proworlded said:


> That could definitely be the issue if the transfer is not suitable for synthetic fabrics.


Ed its actually Proworlds transfers.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

These are plastisol transfers and might not be suitable for that material.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The biggest problems with caps are the curve...Hard to maintain solid pressure to press transfer....


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

proworlded said:


> These are plastisol transfers and might not be suitable for that material.


Thats what I'm thinking for sure now that you think so also. I have your guys transfers and used them on 50/50 blend and they worked great well other than your glitter beach girl but thats my fault I read the wrong instructions on when to peel it.


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

royster13 said:


> The biggest problems with caps are the curve...Hard to maintain solid pressure to press transfer....


I thought of that two so I put some thick padding to help with the pressure and it didnt work on the side of the cap either were it was 100% loose fit.


----------



## aspliz (Dec 4, 2010)

could be the transfer and/or fabric 
but preheat, preheat, preheat
platen first and then the hat on the platen
then apply transfer
make sure the transfer fit the hat, 
some hats can handle bigger transfers than others


----------



## kissfan76 (Jul 4, 2010)

aspliz said:


> could be the transfer and/or fabric
> but preheat, preheat, preheat
> platen first and then the hat on the platen
> then apply transfer
> ...


Yup did all that too just noticed its got that dang stiffiner in it and it doesnt want to bend. Im returning the hats and going to look for a 100% cotton hat locally before I make a purchase on here.


----------

